# Vintage Long Drop Racing Handlebars



## carlitos60 (Mar 13, 2017)

Like This!!! Or Whole Bike!!!


----------



## REC (Mar 20, 2017)

How far vintage?
I have a set I took off the Paramount track bike I bought several years ago. One brake lever on Rt side (Campagnolo).
Leather wrapped grip area. Hood was transferred to replacements.


----------



## Brent (Mar 20, 2017)

The older bars are different subtle but there is a difference and not the bar tape

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2017)

Same bars Up Right...


----------

